# Jamaica Beach Surf Today



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

Croaker early is the key. Limit by 6:50am today.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

Nice! I told you it would be on since I can't go. So I'll take credit for at least some of your success.


----------

